# Ginger Fist Gung Fu hands



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 6, 2008)

I found a link with the Hands of Gung Fu. The Gingerfist looks like a Leopard Hand.

http://osukungfu.com/lesson4.html


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 6, 2008)

I would agree

Also there are variations on Phoenix, but that could be more to style differences


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 6, 2008)

Please explain the style difference?




Xue Sheng said:


> I would agree
> 
> Also there are variations on Phoenix, but that could be more to style differences


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 6, 2008)

Nothing really to explain the phoenix eye punch in my flavor of Xingyiquan uses the index instead of the middle finger. The Wing Chun I did was the same as the link


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 6, 2008)

Okay because In my lineage of Wing Chun the Phoneix fist was also the Index finger. But the middle finger was a different fist. I can not remember the name. Because I do not practice it. Man I hate when I forget things.

Is there a site that show all the different kung fist and claws?

For instance.

1.Monkey Claw/Fist
2.Eagle Claw
3.Dragon Claw
4.Tiger Claw
5.Leopard Fist/Claw
6.Phoenix Fist
7.Cannon Fist
8.Snake Fist/Claw
9.Vertical Punch(Sun Fist)
10.Horizontal Punch

Does anyone know a site that shows all these fist along with the others?



Xue Sheng said:


> Nothing really to explain the phoenix eye punch in my flavor of Xingyiquan uses the index instead of the middle finger. The Wing Chun I did was the same as the link


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 7, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> 7.Cannon Fist


 
I am not sure there is a specific fist called cannon, but I would not be surprised if there is. But there are a few forms in Chinese Martial Arts called Cannon fist or Paoqui

Chen Taijiquan, Shaolin and Xingyiquan all have forms called cannon fist


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 7, 2008)

I have not found the various fist hand strikes on the net. But I have read about the cannon fist in certain books. An some of friends who do Chen Style Tai Chi Quan, Who do the Cannon fist punches the fist a certain way. Its hard to explain but its just the posistioning of fingers.




Xue Sheng said:


> I am not sure there is a specific fist called cannon, but I would not be surprised if there is. But there are a few forms in Chinese Martial Arts called Cannon fist or Paoqui
> 
> Chen Taijiquan, Shaolin and Xingyiquan all have forms called cannon fist


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 13, 2008)

Here is a List of some of Kung Fu hand forms and punches!


Please click the link and scroll down to the pictures

http://books.google.com/books?id=gHSAiZMhxhwC&pg=PA56&dq=kung+fu+hand+forms&lr=#PPA57,M1



*Wing Chun Fist*​ 




*Leopard or Ginger Fist*





*Snake Hand or Bil Gee*





*Crane Beak or Fok Sau*




*Phoenix Eye Fist*




*Sun Fist(Vertical)*


*List of 18 Hand Forms in Kung Fu*


1.LEOPARD PUNCH 
2.PHOENIX-EYE PUNCH 
3.LEVEL FISTS
4.SUN-CHARACTER FIST
5.ELEPHANT FISTS 
6.WILLOW-LEAF PALM 
7.TIGER CLAW 
8.DRAGON HAND-FORM 
9.DRAGON PALM 
10.SNAKE HAND 
11.EAGLE CLAW 
12.SWORD FINGER 
13.ONE-FINGER ZEN 
14.CRAB PINCERS 
15.CRANE BEAK 
16.MONKEY PAW 
17.PRAYING MANTIS HAND 
18.HOOK HAND
* 
http://www.chiquanshu.org/kung_fu/hand_forms.html
*


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 13, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> I have not found the various fist hand strikes on the net. But I have read about the cannon fist in certain books. An some of friends who do Chen Style Tai Chi Quan, Who do the Cannon fist punches the fist a certain way. Its hard to explain but its just the posistioning of fingers.


 
The Wing Chun I trained used the knuckle of the middle finger and the Xingyi I trained used the knuckle of the index finger


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 13, 2008)

All the books I have seen that discuss Phoenix Eye Fist all use the index finger. All of Sifu's I have spoken with in my lineage and Yip Man lineage in my city all say its index finger too. Actually the middle finger is called something different than Phoenix Eye Fist. I do not rememer the term. But there is a book that shows one fist with middle finger. An then there is another fist where all the fingers knuckles are out. Kinda like leopard but totally different and kinda spread apart like stairs. Don't know the name of that one either. I see Tai Chi Chen sifu's doing their fingers like this when they do Cannon Fist. I asked this guy who does Chen Style what the fist is called he said Cannon Fist. But I haven't seen the book in some years.





Xue Sheng said:


> The Wing Chun I trained used the knuckle of the middle finger and the Xingyi I trained used the knuckle of the index finger


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 14, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> All the books I have seen that discuss Phoenix Eye Fist all use the index finger. All of Sifu's I have spoken with in my lineage and Yip Man lineage in my city all say its index finger too. Actually the middle finger is called something different than Phoenix Eye Fist. I do not rememer the term. But there is a book that shows one fist with middle finger. An then there is another fist where all the fingers knuckles are out. Kinda like leopard but totally different and kinda spread apart like stairs. Don't know the name of that one either. I see Tai Chi Chen sifu's doing their fingers like this when they do Cannon Fist. I asked this guy who does Chen Style what the fist is called he said Cannon Fist. But I haven't seen the book in some years.


 
Could just be my lack of experience with Wing Chun speaking all I ever learned was Sil lim Tao and it was Yip Man Lineage. I am not sure at this point if my sifu ever called it phoenix eye or I just jump to the conclusion that is what it was called.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 15, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Could just be my lack of experience with Wing Chun speaking all I ever learned was Sil lim Tao and it was Yip Man Lineage. I am not sure at this point if my sifu ever called it phoenix eye or I just jump to the conclusion that is what it was called.


 

Yea if you get books on the Phoenix eye they will all say the index finger. But hey check out these books? These are wing chun books online that speak of Phoenix Eye!



 http://books.google.com/books?id=t36y4sRDkWMC&pg=PA57&dq=phoenix+Eye+fist+Wing+chun#PPA57,M1




 http://books.google.com/books?id=BUH7afcq7xAC&pg=PA52&dq=phoenix+Eye+fist+Wing+chun




 http://books.google.com/books?id=OTMshtGXiqoC&pg=PA405&dq=phoenix+Eye+fist+Wing+chun#PPA406,M1

This last book explains the Phoenix Eye Fist as well as shows pictures!
Scroll down to see the picture. These three books are all about Wing Chun. There books strickly devoted to Phoenix Eye training but I chose these three because they are wing chun books that disucss it!

Please read the small entries on phoenix eye fist and tell me what you think?


----------

